# I can charge $10,000.00 to change a light bulb



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have the right to price things however I want. It's their choice not to retain our services on a particular job. There is also the option of negotiating the difference. However if they attempt to shove orders down my throat there are going to some lates.....:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

More people need to stand up to these cut bids and Cost Estimator requirements. 

I was also told if you can't do the work for the "MODIFIED" pricing. Return to the property and provide photo's that prove your position. I replied "NO!" my price is my price and I don't have to justify or explain anything.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I had an interesting one today where I was denied being paid two lawn cuts because they would have been the fifth cut for the month. I did not know one cut had already been completed when it was assigned to me so I cut it four times. 

I was told I should have asked. I said it was no big deal I would get the money on my next few bid jobs. 

Pay me now or pay me later, but pay me you will.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I have the right to price things however I want. It's their choice not to retain our services on a particular job. There is also the option of negotiating the difference. However if they attempt to shove orders down my throat there are going to some lates.....:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> More people need to stand up to these cut bids and Cost Estimator requirements.
> 
> I was also told if you can't do the work for the "MODIFIED" pricing. Return to the property and provide photo's that prove your position. I replied "NO!" my price is my price and I don't have to justify or explain anything.



I went through that yesterday and today.Because their client is cheap and only wants to pay $2.35 a LF for gutter with downs,they think i should cut my price to appease them. HAHA NOT ! I will cut my prices for no one. They were told to find someone else. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

$2.35/ft....pffft you can't even put up that craplastic garbage for that. $4.50/ft and no less. You get a nice seamless 5" K style w/3x5 downs. Nuff said.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

P3+ said:


> $2.35/ft....pffft you can't even put up that craplastic garbage for that. $4.50/ft and no less. You get a nice seamless 5" K style w/3x5 downs. Nuff said.


I was getting $9/LF of gutters last year curing city violations. Did 4 of them. My sub would run them out and place them in the house. We'd show up the next day and hang them.

Tell them you damn near get $2.35 LF for them at the scrap yard.....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Changing your bid amounts to fraud....


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> Changing your bid amounts to fraud....



I know what i bid,and i wont do it for a penny less


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

I was recently asked to lower a bid. I replied that my bid was correct - it was exterior debris and they wanted it reduced by 60%. They told me to do it anyway. When I asked if the reduced bid was too low would I be able to rebid the remainder they were shocked and appalled. No. You bid it you do it no matter what. Too bad it doesn't work the other way... needless to say, I didn't reduce my bid. I also saw it went to someone else who caved into their lowball demands. Hate that.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

MNanny said:


> I was recently asked to lower a bid. I replied that my bid was correct - it was exterior debris and they wanted it reduced by 60%. They told me to do it anyway. When I asked if the reduced bid was too low would I be able to rebid the remainder they were shocked and appalled. No. You bid it you do it no matter what. Too bad it doesn't work the other way... needless to say, I didn't reduce my bid. I also saw it went to someone else who caved into their lowball demands. Hate that.


I hate it too when my bids get sent to someone who will cave on the lowball reduction. However, I find it better to stick with your principles and bids. Once you start caving, it only gets worse. It's simliar to the "Hey can you do this one favor". The minute you take a rush order on a Friday night, they all end up being sent to you on every Friday and holiday.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I hate it too when my bids get sent to someone who will cave on the lowball reduction. However, I find it better to stick with your principles and bids. Once you start caving, it only gets worse. It's simliar to the "Hey can you do this one favor". The minute you take a rush order on a Friday night, they all end up being sent to you on every Friday and holiday.


You suck one  and your always a sucker!

I don't mind working with them but the forced reduction is a whole other set of circumstances.


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I have the right to price things however I want. It's their choice not to retain our services on a particular job. There is also the option of negotiating the difference. However if they attempt to shove orders down my throat there are going to some lates.....:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> More people need to stand up to these cut bids and Cost Estimator requirements.
> 
> I was also told if you can't do the work for the "MODIFIED" pricing. Return to the property and provide photo's that prove your position. I replied "NO!" my price is my price and I don't have to justify or explain anything.


 Just wandering what was the reply when you flat said No?
:thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Return to the property and provide photo's that prove your position.


No other industry I know of forces a contractor to submit detailed bids, with all terms of the estimate, including liability, time frame, methods of disposal, materials used, # of laborers, basically prewritten with only a blank left for the amount. That blank is also subject to the National's editing at their whim. 

But a Rep may tell you "We're not forcing you to do anything."
So what would you call it?
"Terms of ____________ (fill in the blank)".


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

browneyedgirl said:


> Just wandering what was the reply when you flat said No?
> :thumbsup:


In past experiences with numerous Nationals, "No" is met with the threat of reassigning the bid at your expense, cancellation of current open work orders, immediate termination, suspension, reduced workload, warning/probationary emails. A few times when we were the only contractor they had for that zone, they would just let the property sit. A few other times, we got the job for our price.


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

Your definitely right in that this is the only industry that damn near forces prices down your throat . These companies are rediculous in what they ask of people at times .. But hey I guess it's the nature o the beast right?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> In past experiences with numerous Nationals, "No" is met with the threat of reassigning the bid at your expense, cancellation of current open work orders, immediate termination, suspension, reduced workload, warning/probationary emails. A few times when we were the only contractor they had for that zone, they would just let the property sit. A few other times, we got the job for our price.



That is pretty much what happened. Add in a phone call from some big whig that thought a few kind words would get us in the truck and headed to the property. That didn't work.

This is a matter of principle and a matter of our company making money. It's not that we are just being stubborn or obstinate here. This is our reality and when we are already bidding things for less than we would get on the open market we can't cut them further.

My area is pretty cheap meaning our pricing is lower than most of the country to start with. I can't imagine if i lived in a large metro area like some of you.


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

We got told one time that we will negotiate up to a point but if you start requesting it a lot we will stop giving you work of course they probably tried to give the work to someone else but no one wants to drive down in the boondocks


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

I you are not having that problem, it is likely you have already quit over it.


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

Ohnojim said:


> I you are not having that problem, it is likely you have already quit over it.


 Sorry but your reply I am not sure if you are being smart or what no haven't quit and don't plan on it have to much of my own time invested to give up


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

browneyedgirl said:


> Sorry but your reply I am not sure if you are being smart or what no haven't quit and don't plan on it have to much of my own time invested to give up


No, not really being a smart ass, just stating that you will have this. I've got a couple bid issues myself currently. Also, getting other contractors messes dumped on you is another recurring theme. Even after you have reported and bid and jumped through all the hoops. When the two get mixed together it's extra special. When they want you to do the initial service for the routine price, and act like they have not seen the 300 photos, and detailed report, but know how much you should charge, it's great. I'm sure nearly everyone has run into this. I say test the envelope, I always bid above the guidelines for whatever kind of loan I'm working on, makes those kids in the office go all gaga when it doesn't fit into their little squares.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> No, not really being a smart ass, just stating that you will have this. I've got a couple bid issues myself currently. Also, getting other contractors messes dumped on you is another recurring theme. Even after you have reported and bid and jumped through all the hoops. When the two get mixed together it's extra special. When they want you to do the initial service for the routine price, and act like they have not seen the 300 photos, and detailed report, but know how much you should charge, it's great. I'm sure nearly everyone has run into this. I say test the envelope, I always bid above the guidelines for whatever kind of loan I'm working on, makes those kids in the office go all gaga when it doesn't fit into their little squares.


There are guidelines?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

Gypsos said:


> There are guidelines?



They seem to think so.


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

I have had that problem that is what I said so not sure what you was talking about that I would have that problem so this is what we do before leaving the property always call with your bids take good pictures of the lots size measure the grass la de da da been there done that they don't like your bid they will say just bid it then few days later we are going back and they have excepted our bid Either A no one else will do it or B don't have any one else that was what I was saying


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

browneyedgirl said:


> I have had that problem that is what I said so not sure what you was talking about that I would have that problem so this is what we do before leaving the property always call with your bids take good pictures of the lots size measure the grass la de da da been there done that they don't like your bid they will say just bid it then few days later we are going back and they have excepted our bid Either A no one else will do it or B don't have any one else that was what I was saying



What part of Kentucky are you in? I have a client that keeps calling with VA work in Kentucky. I will do the close stuff but not interested in going to far to cover it.


----------



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

When I got stated in PP, I use to be one of those who would cave in and do it for less. But now Either you pay my price or find someone else. It is like a game to them to see how cheap they can get us to do it for. Screw that, I have to much invested now to let that happen. We should sent them back an email.

Due to the cut bid i am cuttuing your % due to the new screw u pricing sheet.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

bigheaded said:


> When I got stated in PP, I use to be one of those who would cave in and do it for less. But now Either you pay my price or find someone else. It is like a game to them to see how cheap they can get us to do it for. Screw that, I have to much invested now to let that happen. We should sent them back an email.
> 
> Due to the cut bid i am cuttuing your % due to the new screw u pricing sheet.



I have asked them to cut their percentage or not take a discount and a few times they have.


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

I never lower out bid unless they lower their percentage. Our numbers always stay the same or no deal.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

I got a Call to lower my bid once when i was bored so the conversation Is as or close to as follows Yes this is me.. sure yea that trash out , what about it ? it seems high ? let me look .... (get up get a smoke pour some coffee let the dog out ..).. come back sit down turn on the news ,,,, okay im reviewing that now , i did write that bid let me pull the pics up and review them here ....( let dogs in) ... okay i see from these pics that we underbid and im going to have to raise it ten percent and allow 2 more days to complete and i stuck to it


----------



## kiaramichigan1 (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

interesting.....


----------

